# ORCO AIR-KING tires



## STRADALITE (Mar 22, 2012)

I just found these in a stack of bike parts.
These were to nice to pass up. I believe these are for a tricycle which is why I posted here.
The condition is really nice. I doubt these were ever mounted on a rim but there is a little wear from being tossed around in a huge pile for years.
I will pass these on for a nominal price if someone is interested.
JOSH


----------



## DrewCfromSC (Mar 23, 2012)

_maybe a wagon or pedal tractor?_


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 24, 2012)

DrewCfromSC said:


> _maybe a wagon or pedal tractor?_




I didn't think of that. Hopefully someone can use these for something.
$15 plus shipping.


----------



## bobsbikes (Mar 24, 2012)

*tires*

there for a wagon i have a murray wagon with the same tire mine are 10x1.75


----------



## gracee321 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Orco Air King Tires*

I have a scooter with that tire 10x 2.00 i have been looking for a replacement


STRADALITE said:


> I just found these in a stack of bike parts.
> These were to nice to pass up. I believe these are for a tricycle which is why I posted here.
> The condition is really nice. I doubt these were ever mounted on a rim but there is a little wear from being tossed around in a huge pile for years.
> I will pass these on for a nominal price if someone is interested.
> ...


----------



## hoppy (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tires*

Did you sell the Orco tires?


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 24, 2013)

If the OP has already sold his, for anyone else needing 10 x 2.00 Orco Air king tires here's a NOS set on ebay getting ready to go out in a few hours with still no bids: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150998294180?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 $11 per tire is not outrageous for this harder-to-find size.

Dave


----------

